# sure-loc target sights



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I also posted this over in the "general forum"

Ok, for you long time target gurus...

Just received a sure-loc in the mail that I purchased here on AT. It was advertised as a Sure-loc supreme...So my question is...is there a difference in "Supreme" models? My current sight says "supreme" right on the extension and has 20 clicks per incriment on the ruler and has a 4" sight bar with a 9" extension bar.

The sight I received has a 6" sight bar (which is OK) and a 9" extension (which is OK also) but does not say "supreme" on the extension and has 1/2 of the adjustment on the sight bar (as in) only 10 clicks per incriment on the ruler. I really dont care that it does'nt say "supreme" my bigest concern is the fine adjustment for the elevation which is half of the current sight that I am currently using. This was advertised as a year and a half old sight....my current sight is also this age.

Paul


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I just went to the sure-loc web sight and it says that the supreme adjust in .002 increments. So my take on this supposedly "supreme" sight is that it adjust in.004 increments. Did Sure-loc recently change there sight adjustments or is this just an old sight?


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Pual,

As it sounds to me you have and older model, called the "Lite".

It should have the same double bar on the front, but is obvioulsy older, far more than a year and a half. I am trying to think of when steve went to the 20-click set-up, but for the life of me do not remember exactly. That sight can be upgraded to a 20-click model........


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Josh,

Do you know the approx cost to have the sight upgraded..or should I just get my money back on this sight and look for another used one?

Paul


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

The Supreme has been out for a couple of years. The Lite was a 20 click for a few years, so the sight is at least 4-5 years old. However, it may have been sold new way after it was build. Some shops keep things in stock for a long time. And all though they are new when sold. they are already a few years out of production.

Sure Loc makes a nice kit where you get colored knobs (20 click) and decals and such in different colors to make your sight custom. If I was to upgrade that sight that's what I would do. Kit cost about $40 from Lancaster, or you can pick them up here or on ebay for less at times.

You might want to post an ad in the WTB section for 20 click Sure Loc knobs, someone who has put the color kit on theirs may want to sell the silver knobs. Just a thought, George


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Paul, 

I had a Lite that I sold the Dave Weigers, it was a 10 click, and Sure Loc rebuilt it for no cost.....is the sight in good shape? If so, you could get one of the new fangled colored knob kits and have a good site if it is indeed in good shape.........


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Josh,

Its in relativily good shape...some minor scratches and dings but the adjustment screws seem fine. I'll call sureloc on monday and see if they will rebuild the sight...How much was this sight worth....I payed 265.oo for it with a viper scope but when I got it I found out the scope is usless cuz it is an older version and the pin is above center...dont know how anyone could shoot this scope cuz if you center the housing then the pin is about a 1/4 inch high....I'm going to contact the seller tonight and send the scope back to him if we can reach a deal...otherwise he may get the whole thing back...scope and sight.

Paul


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I concur, doesn't sound like a Supreme. Several years earlier I would guess as I'm still using a couple older Sure-Locs in addition to a Supreme (labelled on the extension bar) and even the earlier models I have ('04 Athens, '01 or '02 Atlanta/Glory) are all 20 click for the elevation. I think the later Lite's even had the Lite label on the extension bar and were 20 click as well. Not necessarily bad, nothing wrong with the earlier models. Just doesn't sound like what you agreed to purchase. Plus, and hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong, you may not be getting a couple of the neat features on the Supreme windage block including the cam action tab to adjust your 2nd and 3rd axes and the octagonal armored scope rod holder (versus the round holder) - thought these were first introduced on the Supreme sights.

Just adding to the comments..............

>>--------->


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Paul it sounds like you have reasonable cause toask for a refund, given the whole deal.....I think I would......


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

one easy way to tell between a supreme and a challenger is the supreme had a gang adjust button to slide the housing up and down quickly too


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Well it was a "Lite"...I've sent the sight in to Sure-loc and they are rebuilding it to make it a "supreme" all for a very reasonable $45.00 their also installing an intinsity fiber kit in my black eagle scope for $17.00...cant wait to get them back and set up my apex7...gota find out what shoots best my apex or the 7 

Paul


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sureloc Supreme*

I don't mean to barge in on this thread but you guys that shoot the Supreme model. Is it the best all around model from sureloc? Do any of you shoot Field with them?


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

dhunt1 said:


> I don't mean to barge in on this thread but you guys that shoot the Supreme model. Is it the best all around model from sureloc? Do any of you shoot Field with them?


Yes, When I started shooting field again this past year after a Looooonnngggg break I had 2 sights...and old Toxonics and a new Sure-loc Supreme. I really liked the Supreme model because of the fine 20 click adjustments. How many field ranges are the targets off by a foot or so? With the finer adjustments those targets are no problem and lets face it Archery has become a Spot game...mostly indoors where everybody is after the little x...but why buy 2 sights when 1 is great for both.

Paul


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Supreme is a freaking awesome sight for field.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*sounds like the Lye model*

I had the Lite model back in the late 90's and it was onlt 10 click deal. Personaly I like that sight better the the newer SUpreme models. I never had that sight come loose during a shoot. Always rock steady. I for one cannot hold steady enough to make the 20 click model that much better. That being said I will probably shoot the Sureloc til I stop shooting all together.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I just got back in town and my Sure-loc sight was here waiting for me...Man does it look and work good....sure-loc replaced everything on the 5 1/2 inch slide bar and made it all like new for a measly $35...Wow what a company Steve started and although he is no longer with us his spirit and work ethics still show in the company he started.

Paul


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sureloc or Copperjohn*

NOw it's down to just 2.....Supreme or Copperjohn! HMMM.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Both good sights, however, I prefer the Sure-Loc due to the quick detach for the scope mount (transportation) and I feel the 3rd axis leveling is a bit easier to deal with. Can't go wrong with either though, both will get the job done on a field course.

>>-------->


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sureloc sights*

Thanks for the input on the sight! I'm still undecided...well i've got a little time before Field starts!


----------

